# Holy Jumping battery terminal Batman!



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Here is a strange one for you guys. I recently installed a themo relay for my e-fans. After I put the negative terminal back on the battery everything was okay. Then the next day I start the car and everything cuts off. I check under the hood and the (-) terminal was off the post. So I put it back and made it taut. Everything is okay. Few days later it does it again, so I fix it again. Then it does it again later, so I fix it again.

Why does it keep doing this?

Am I going to have to replace it with a different terminal? This is may be a good excuse for moving my battery to the trunk.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Well, I just replaced the whole negative cable and terminal with a heavy duty terminal and 2ga cable. I think it was all the pot holes in my town that was vibrating the terminal off.


----------

